# Florida Chis



## LoveMyBaby (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know about the rest of the Florida chis but Baby loves the "no snow" clause she put into her contract when she moved. And the "must bask" clause because we all know basking is essential to every chis well-being. That being said she just wanted to say :wave: to all out there in Florida and beyond.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

We took our chis to Florida with us this past spring..I grew up there and was visting family. Anyway...Pique had a ball lounging by the pool..if I could ever figure out how to post pictures here I have some awesome ones!  He is not into the snow and cold of Mi at all..he loves to sleep right infront of our woodstove!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

We went to Florida this summer as well, unfortunately, we weren't able to bring Milo. I think he would have love it though as he absolutely loves laying out in the sun. It has been cold here in Illinois the past couple of days and we have had a fire burning in the woodstove day and night. I am sure you can imagine where Milo is.... Curled up right in front of the woodstove! Looking pretty angelic I might add.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

We live in Florida too and Rocky seems to enjoy it though he has not been anywhere else yet hes too little. It would be fun to have a meet up with all the people and chis of course from FL!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I just moved from Florida 6 months ago to Virginia. I am so homesick. I miss Florida, I miss my family, but I don't miss the hurricanes. We moved up here for my husbands career and left all our family in Florida


----------



## LoveMyBaby (Oct 5, 2005)

NoahFL said:


> I just moved from Florida 6 months ago to Virginia. I am so homesick. I miss Florida, I miss my family, but I don't miss the hurricanes. We moved up here for my husbands career and left all our family in Florida


I wouldn't miss the hurricanes either. What part of Fl. were you from? :wave: 


Did any of yous ever here the saying: you're nobody in florida if you don't have cockroaches. I never understood that because we don't have gigantic roaches, we have gigantic saw palmetto bugs. :?: :?: 


Any way :wave: Hello Rocky glad to hear from another florida chi.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

We don't live in Florida, we live in Tennessee but the weather has been warm since Diesel was a baby.
WELL... last night that all changed (it got to about 45 degrees) and Diesel was shaking like a leaf and hated being put down on the ground to go potty. 
I think he'd runaway to your house if you'd let him. He hates the cold!! :roll:


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

LoveMyBaby said:


> NoahFL said:
> 
> 
> > I just moved from Florida 6 months ago to Virginia. I am so homesick. I miss Florida, I miss my family, but I don't miss the hurricanes. We moved up here for my husbands career and left all our family in Florida
> ...



LOL I lived in S Florida from 78-00 and palmetto bugs are roaches...Florida has several species of roaches.."palmetto" is one of them..they live in and around the palmetto trees. Either way you say it..they are nasty! We never had issues with roaches..we had mthly bug service :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> LoveMyBaby said:
> 
> 
> > NoahFL said:
> ...



why is your name lab tested chi? :?


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

why is your name lab tested chi? 
*******

Because that is the name I chose to use on this forum. 

Why do you want to know?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> why is your name lab tested chi?
> *******
> 
> Because that is the name I chose to use on this forum.
> ...



yes i gathered that. It just sounded cruel- a lab tested chihuahua? thats animal cruelty and your name sounded like it was cruel- so I wondered if it had another meaning behind it other than a chihuahua tested in a labortry.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

LoveMyBaby said:


> NoahFL said:
> 
> 
> > I just moved from Florida 6 months ago to Virginia. I am so homesick. I miss Florida, I miss my family, but I don't miss the hurricanes. We moved up here for my husbands career and left all our family in Florida
> ...



I've been living in Florida almost 50 years, and I don't like it any better now than I did when I first moved here. If it weren't for all my children and grandchildren living here, I would so be gone!

It's hot, it's humid, I'm sick of hurricanes and I _hate_ all the bugs.
Wait till you get dive bombed by one of those giant flying palmetto bugs, which by the way _are_ roaches. :lol:


----------



## LoveMyBaby (Oct 5, 2005)

chimom said:


> I've been living in Florida almost 50 years, and I don't like it any better now than I did when I first moved here. If it weren't for all my children and grandchildren living here, I would so be gone!
> 
> It's hot, it's humid, I'm sick of hurricanes and I _hate_ all the bugs.
> Wait till you get dive bombed by one of those giant flying palmetto bugs, which by the way _are_ roaches. :lol:



Well since this thread is called florida CHIS, are you speaking for your chihuahua???


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LoveMyBaby said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > I've been living in Florida almost 50 years, and I don't like it any better now than I did when I first moved here. If it weren't for all my children and grandchildren living here, I would so be gone!
> ...


Now what is that supposed to mean???

anyway... :roll: 
I don't like Florida...it sucks...I live in South FLorida which can be compared to HE||....Gizmo likes the sun but prefers to be inside the AC...and let me tell you...if the AC is not below 70 at night he will not sleep until one of us lowers the temperature!!! Silly lil baby :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> We don't live in Florida, we live in Tennessee but the weather has been warm since Diesel was a baby.
> WELL... last night that all changed (it got to about 45 degrees) and Diesel was shaking like a leaf and hated being put down on the ground to go potty.
> I think he'd runaway to your house if you'd let him. He hates the cold!! :roll:


How is Tennessee?? What areas are nice? Reason I ask is we are thinking of moving, and I am obsessed with going to Tennessee...everyone tells me it is very nice...we're going for a week in December...so I can see how cold it gets...(remember I am from FL..LOL)

any suggestions on areas to visit/live???


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> chihuahua lover said:
> 
> 
> > We don't live in Florida, we live in Tennessee but the weather has been warm since Diesel was a baby.
> ...


I like Tennessee. I am originally from Massachusetts but moved here 13 years ago and LOVE it. We have all the seasons here but winter isn't too long, so it's bareable. I live in East Tennessee and haven't really been to a lot of places in TN. We live about 20 minutes from the mountains so it's nice. I've been to all the big cities in TN and I like Knoxville the best (which is where I am from). There isn't really a whole lot of partying/nightlife here and it's a college town... this town is CRAZY about the Vols (something I'm not) but it's nice and close to the mountains. Knoxville is growing like crazy.

Anything else just ask!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

LoveMyBaby said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > I've been living in Florida almost 50 years, and I don't like it any better now than I did when I first moved here. If it weren't for all my children and grandchildren living here, I would so be gone!
> ...


I'm not sure how you meant that but it sounds snippy. You won't find a nicer person on this entire forum than Chimom.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info...

what are Vols?...lol...sorry I have no idea what that is???

Any ideas on the music scene? My hubby is a musician and was just asking when he read your post...

I will definately check out Knoxsville...I'm really into the mountains...

Every been to Chatanooga (sp?)???

:wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> what are Vols?...lol...sorry I have no idea what that is???
> 
> ...


The Vols are the college football team (University of Tennessee Volunteers). I'm not really sure about the music scene. You could look on livejournal.com there is a community on there called "knoxvegas" that could probably give you more information about the music scene. 

I have been to Chattanooga and I'm not really into it. I think the area around Chattanooga is okay but I don't really like the city itself. 

For a musician, I would check out Nashville since it's Music Capital USA (or something like that).


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey again!

thanks again for the info...reason I asked on Chatanooga was we saw a listing for a GORGEOUS house their...since we can get about $300 grand for our little house (location!) we saw a fantastic home for $250 in that area...

I just can't wait to move out of snob city...LOL....we live in Jupiter...which is where Celine Dion had her home :roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Hey again!
> 
> thanks again for the info...reason I asked on Chatanooga was we saw a listing for a GORGEOUS house their...since we can get about $300 grand for our little house (location!) we saw a fantastic home for $250 in that area...
> 
> I just can't wait to move out of snob city...LOL....we live in Jupiter...which is where Celine Dion had her home :roll:


If you look in Knoxville for houses... look in the West Knoxville particularly "Farragut" area of town. That is the "rich" area of town and they are constantly building nice houses. 
If you are more into older homes... look into the Sequoyah Hills area. 
Maryville/Townsend is also nice because it's close to the mountains.

Let me know about your search and I'll try to help you as much as I can. 
Where are you staying in December?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> LoveMyBaby said:
> 
> 
> > chimom said:
> ...


Awww - thank you, Rachael. :lol: I'm not sure what this person's intent was, but it really doesn't bother me. :roll: 

And to answer the question, my chi goes where I go, and she doesn't like the heat and humidity either! After 5 minutes outside, she's ready to go back into the A/C.


----------



## LoveMyBaby (Oct 5, 2005)

chimom said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > LoveMyBaby said:
> ...



I'm sorry I offended yous, please forgive me. My intent was only to get the subject back on the chis. Thank you chimom for sharing how your chihuahua handles florida.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

LoveMyBaby said:


> I'm sorry I offended yous, please forgive me. My intent was only to get the subject back on the chis. Thank you chimom for sharing how your chihuahua handles florida.


I wasn't really offended, just a little put off by the way your answer was worded. You are relatively new on the forum, so you may not have noticed that a lot of threads tend to wander away for the original subject. No one is trying to take away from the original posters questions or concerns.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > why is your name lab tested chi?
> ...


 i have to say i always wondered why your name was that im not being rude just nosey lol im a nosey kinda gal just intriged as to why you call your self that


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hah vicki- nosey nosey!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol iv been thinking that for ages though but didnt say anything coz didnt want the thred to go off the rails lol

i am sooo nosey its a natural thing with me lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no this thread hasnt gone off rails- most people have just ignored it. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah i noticed i just had to bring it up again didnt i opps im such a trouble maker lol

but seriuosly i was sooooo curious sorry if you find me super nosey labtested i apoligise in advance im sooo nosey and you dont have to answer if you ddot want plz do lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ditto


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol dunno whats wrong withme tonight lol im in hyper mode lol

anyway back to chis in the sun

all mine adore it when its sunny here they have to sun bath all day which makes there tear stains super bad where there eyes water in the sun but what can you do they love it


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol yeah i noticed i just had to bring it up again didnt i opps im such a trouble maker lol
> 
> but seriuosly i was sooooo curious sorry if you find me super nosey labtested i apoligise in advance im sooo nosey and you dont have to answer if you ddot want plz do lol


@@@@@@@@@@@

I think a lot of us have wondered the same thing but didn't ask because of the stir it might cause. I had a feeling she wouldn't feel inclined to explain and that is certainly her prerogative. But still,,,i wonder also!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

well said!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

LoveMyBaby said:


> NoahFL said:
> 
> 
> > I just moved from Florida 6 months ago to Virginia. I am so homesick. I miss Florida, I miss my family, but I don't miss the hurricanes. We moved up here for my husbands career and left all our family in Florida
> ...


We use to live in Navarre on the panhandle (right where Ivan hit). Prior to that, I lived in south Florida (Palm Bay). Virginia has nice weather. It's not nearly as hot and you actually get to experience all the seasons of the year. I thought the worst bug was the palmetto bug until I moved to VA. The spiders up here are the size of a quarter!!! GAH, I hate spiders.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > labtestedchi said:
> ...


I have been wondering about that too???? :?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

LoveMyBaby said:


> I don't know about the rest of the Florida chis but Baby loves the "no snow" clause she put into her contract when she moved. And the "must bask" clause because we all know basking is essential to every chis well-being. That being said she just wanted to say :wave: to all out there in Florida and beyond.


chiwi loves the sun but jumba is not much of a sun worshipper, he gets hot too quickly. i'm not in florida, i'm a jersey girl i get the best of both worlds hot sunny summers and cold snowy winters.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sjc said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > stefanie_farrell said:
> ...


i think it's cause she has labroduh retrivers and chihuahua's but the tested part throws me. i hate how it sounds..... (no offense with the labraduh part it's just what i call them i like them they are nice looking dogs and when they are working dogs or ones that had lots of training they are very intelligent dogs.)


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I had not even thought about that! Your probly right...Labs and Chi's. My brother has a beautiful Lab, but she has had little or know training and is so spoiled! She weighs about 70pounds and is completely out of control! :roll: She jumps up on you, the minute she sees you! She is so dang annoying! My three are terrified of her....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper would hate Florida... he's a cold weather chi and loves temps below 70. My aunt and uncle live in the Orlando area and are constantly telling me how beautiful the weather is - I just think they've been "Florida Brainwashed". LOL

Of course, I live in Austin where the weather is pretty much the same, so I really can't complain that much. 

My family used to live in Chattanooga - I still have some there but we're not close. I liked it but that was in the 70s and early 80s before their real estate market crashed.

Nashville and Knoxville are beautiful though; I love both those areas.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol yeah i noticed i just had to bring it up again didnt i opps im such a trouble maker lol
> 
> but seriuosly i was sooooo curious sorry if you find me super nosey labtested i apoligise in advance im sooo nosey and you dont have to answer if you ddot want plz do lol



LOL Ok Nosey Rosey 


I have labs and chis..and my chis have been " labrador tested" not tested in a lab.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thats cool- glad you answered :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol thats a cool name im nosey rosey he he he

thankyou for answering even though you genuinely didnt have to i was just fooling around coz im nosey rosey lol that has a catch to it he he


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol thats a cool name im nosey rosey he he he
> 
> thankyou for answering even though you genuinely didnt have to i was just fooling around coz im nosey rosey lol that has a catch to it he he



:lol: You're welcome. I guess it just caught me off guard to be asked that in a middle of another thread.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Most of us are bad about that, our minds wander so our posts wander, LOL. I hated Florida when I lived there. Too hot, too humid and the bugs, ick. Marcus adores warmth so he would probably like it.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > lol thats a cool name im nosey rosey he he he
> ...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

My parents have always had labs for their dogs and Rocky loves playing with them I just have to watch out that they dont step or fall on him but other than that they get along good...I was surprised.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > chihuahua-lady said:
> ...


lol Don't oops!! It's ok... :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > labtestedchi said:
> ...


 :wave: thanks


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

detention for you stef and extra homework you nosey girl you lol

:lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol well i wanna be nosey josey!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

go for it from your friend nosey rosey lol

p.s where has my blinkie gone i cant see it


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol vik i dont think we can call em blinkies when they dont blink! Durrrr how about winkies? lol no they dont wink either :roll: 
freezes? sleepies?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol how a bout blinkless lol they dont do nothing the new blinkies are the blinkless


----------

